# 'The Stranger' by Albert Camus



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Not sure if there was a topic about this book in the 'Ancestral Anthology' (i.e. the Old Forums) so I'm putting one in now. Has anyone else read this book and been eerily disturbed at this case of DP? (assuming that's what it is, and there's good evidence in support.) I'm just wondering about your views, since this book was not too enlightening or optomistic.

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## grant_r (Aug 25, 2004)

Not sure if there was a topic about this book in the 'Ancestral Anthology' (i.e. the Old Forums) so I'm putting one in now. Has anyone else read this book and been eerily disturbed at this case of DP? (assuming that's what it is, and there's good evidence in support.) I'm just wondering about your views, since this book was not too enlightening or optomistic.

-Grant with an "R"


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah, one of the most famous books of existentialist literature. I remember reading this book for summer reading back in high school because it was short. Long before DP, though. I remember it being even kind of disturbing back then. I just remember how the guy didn't give a sh*t about anything and he killed an Arab. I just recently started listening to The Cure. I heard their first album and the song "Killing an Arab" which was apparently their first 'hit' single. The first thing I thought was this song has to be about The Stranger. Interestingly enough, I read something about the song a few weeks later, which confirmed my suspicion. Pretty good book, though.

A couple of years ago in college I read "A Death in Venice" by Thomas Mann. Although, not existentialist lit., it reminded me of The Stranger in being kind of slow, weird, and disturbing.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Ah, one of the most famous books of existentialist literature. I remember reading this book for summer reading back in high school because it was short. Long before DP, though. I remember it being even kind of disturbing back then. I just remember how the guy didn't give a sh*t about anything and he killed an Arab. I just recently started listening to The Cure. I heard their first album and the song "Killing an Arab" which was apparently their first 'hit' single. The first thing I thought was this song has to be about The Stranger. Interestingly enough, I read something about the song a few weeks later, which confirmed my suspicion. Pretty good book, though.

A couple of years ago in college I read "A Death in Venice" by Thomas Mann. Although, not existentialist lit., it reminded me of The Stranger in being kind of slow, weird, and disturbing.


----------

